# nach emerge -u world xfree 4.3.0 Probleme

## mj1374

Hallo

ich habe gestern ein emerge sync mit anschliesendem 

emerge -u world gemacht

dabei wurde xfree 4.2.irgendwas auf xfree 4.3.0-rc2 upgedatet

Danch lief mein X nichtmehr.  :Sad: 

Es kommen folgend Fehlermeldungen.

Hier ein auszug aus meiner /var/log/XFree.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (WW) NVIDIA(0): Failed to verify AGP usage
> 
> (II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1280x1024"
> ...

 

Bin am verzweifenl.

Bin um jede Hilfe dankbar.

> Never tasch a raming system oder so  :Smile:  <

Gruß Michael

----------

## wudmx

schon mal etc-update gemacht? sieht so aus, als wenn die konfig-datei nicht stimmt... korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!

----------

## mj1374

 *wudmx wrote:*   

> schon mal etc-update gemacht? sieht so aus, als wenn die konfig-datei nicht stimmt... korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege!

 

Also ein etc-update hat nix gebracht immernoch die gleichen Fehlermeldungen.  :Sad: 

Hat noch jemand einen Rat und/oder bin ich der einzige der nach diesem

emerge -u world Probleme hat?

Gruß Michael

----------

## wudmx

irgendwas stimmt auf jeden fall mit deinen treibern nicht, agp kann er schon mal nicht wie man an den ersten zeilen lesen kann (hast du agp-support im kernel?) ! poste gegebenenfalls mal deine /etc/X11/XF86Config

und schalte mal aufloesung runter auf 800x600!

sorry, hab keine nvidia, kenn mich da nicht so aus...

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm und du bist dir sicher, dass du nicht zufällig die neusten nvidia treiber mitinstalliert hast? da hat sich nämlich das kernelmodul geändert. zusätzlich würd ich sowieso nochmal die nvidia treiber installieren wenn du xfree neu draufmachst. wer sagt dir, dass dein glx module noch da ist?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## wudmx

ach ja, und wenn du auf der konsole bist kannst du ja mal xf86config ausprobieren!

----------

## wudmx

und das hast du ja vielleicht auch schon gelesen... 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=291984#291984

remerge mal deine nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx!

----------

## aleph-3

Wenn reemerge nicht geholfen hat, dann kannst du ja mal XF86Config posten ...

du hast nicht zufaellig diese Zeile:

Option"UseFBDev""true"

drin?? (bringt selben fehler -  FB bei nv auf false setzen)

Ansonsten kenne ich diese Fehlermeldung nur noch von 4.2.99 zusammen mit TT .. Loesung war damals ein Fontserver aber das wird's hier wohl nicht sein.

----------

## mj1374

 *wudmx wrote:*   

> und das hast du ja vielleicht auch schon gelesen... 
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=291984#291984
> 
> remerge mal deine nvidia-kernel und nvidia-glx!

 

Ja das habe ich gelesen!

Ich habe mir auch die neusten nvidia-kernel und -glx Treiber emerget

und ich habe den treiber in der modules.autolod geändert vom NVdrier auf nvidia.

Immernoch die selben Fehlermeldung.

Hier ist meine XFconfig-4 vieleicht findet ihr was.

Aber diese XFconfig-4 hat mit Xfree4.2.xxx funktioniert.

 *Quote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"
> 
> 	Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
> ...

 

Gruß und danke im vorraus Michael

----------

## MasterOfMagic

du sollst keine dri module laden, wenn du das module von nvidia verwenden willst.

----------

## mj1374

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> du sollst keine dri module laden, wenn du das module von nvidia verwenden willst.

 

Habe ich beim probiert mal reingenomme. Eigentlich ist das auskommantiert. Sorry

Mit dri in der config kommen noch 2 Fehlermeldungen mehr.

Gruß Michael

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm und was passiert wenn du anstatt dem nvidia agpmodule den kernel agpart verwendest?

hast du auch ein depmod -ae aufgerufen?

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## MasterOfMagic

ach ja die folgenden warnings:

 *Quote:*   

> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0 
> 
> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.Z" already registered at priority 0 
> 
> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.gz" already registered at priority 0 
> ...

 

bekommst du weg, wenn du das module bitmap auskommentierst. das wird in der version 4.3.0 automatisch geladen laut doku.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## mj1374

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> ach ja die folgenden warnings:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0 
> 
> Warning: font renderer for ".pcf.Z" already registered at priority 0 
> ...

 

Danke! Die sind jetzt weg.

Aber X startet immer noch nicht, jetzt ohne Fehlermeldungen.

Gruß Michael

----------

## aleph-3

teste mal mit

Option "NvAGP" "3"

und schau mal mit

'cat /proc/pci'

nach ob deine GraKa wirklich auf 2:0:0 sitzt

was sagt: 'cat /var/log/XFree86.0.log' ???

----------

## mj1374

Vieleicht beschreibe ich das Problem mal ganz genau.

Wenn ich 'startx' eingebe wir der Bildschirm schwarz danach kommt das Nvidia Logo und dann kommen die Meldungen an der Console!

Wenn ich nur 'X' eingebe kommt nur der schwarze Bildschirn aber es kommt auch der Mauszeiger. Mehr passiert nicht.

Ich kann die Maus bewegen und mit STRG+ALT+<- kann ich das X wieder beänden.

Hier ein paar Config und log files

Danke für eure Hilfe

 *aleph-3 wrote:*   

> teste mal mit
> 
> Option "NvAGP" "3"
> 
> und schau mal mit
> ...

 

Ich habe schon alle Optionen "NvAGP" von 0-3 durchgetestet

immer das gleiche

cat /prog/pci sagt

 *Quote:*   

>   Bus  2, device   0, function  0:
> 
>     VGA compatible controller: PCI device 10de:0182 (nVidia Corporation) (rev 162).
> 
>       IRQ 10.
> ...

 Last edited by mj1374 on Thu Apr 24, 2003 5:33 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## wudmx

die warnings beziehen sich auf die zeilen mit der aufloesung... 

ich hab folgendes (kann es sein, dass du bei xfg86 was falsches bezueglich deiner aufloesung angibst?)

```
    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

```

fueg das mal hinzu!

----------

## MasterOfMagic

hm mtrr hast du aber im kernel. ich meine irgendwo (nvidia treiber oder xfree) gelesen zu haben, dass die neueste version unbedingt dieses feature benötigt. vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.

EDIT:

ach ja stimmt, irgendwo sollte auch deine SubSection Display definiert sein. ich sehe in deiner Config nirgends auflösungen.

mfg

masterofmagic

----------

## mj1374

 *MasterOfMagic wrote:*   

> hm mtrr hast du aber im kernel. ich meine irgendwo (nvidia treiber oder xfree) gelesen zu haben, dass die neueste version unbedingt dieses feature benötigt. vielleicht hilft dir das weiter.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ach ja stimmt, irgendwo sollte auch deine SubSection Display definiert sein. ich sehe in deiner Config nirgends auflösungen.
> ...

 

mtrr habe ich im Kernel drin ohne lässt sich Nvidia-kernel nicht emergen.

Ich habe in der ersten config SubSectionen Definiert gehabt und habe sie jetzt wieder reingeschrieben.

Es läuft aber immer noch nicht.

Ich denke ich muss wohl oder übel gentoo neu instalieren oder wie seht ihr das.

Ich habe schon XFree ungemergt und dann neu emergt. Aber es hat nix gebracht.

Gruß und danke für eure hilfe

Michael

----------

## mj1374

Hallo

und danke an alle die mir helfen wollten.

Ich habe es jetzt auf die ganz harte Tour gemacht.

1.) emerge unmerge xfree

     emerge unmerge nvidia-kernel

     emerge unmerge nvidia-glx

     emerge unmerge opengl-update

2.) mv /usr/X11R6 -r     

3.) emerge sync

4.) emerge -u world

5.) xf86cfg neue XF86Config-4 erstellt

6.) startx

jetzt geht X wieder aber ohne Mausrad und mit Standartschriften.

Das heist ich werde noch ein biesele schrauben müssen.

Danke und Gruß Michael

----------

